# Wireless alarm system - yah or nay ?



## franksm (17 Jan 2007)

Hi folks

thinking about a wireless or hybrid intruder alarm system for my parents' house. It's a 1950's 3-bed detatched, and has no wiring at all for an alarm, that's why I'm thinking wireless. 

I have heard that the latest 868MHz systems are pretty good/reliable; plus they seem to be more user-friendly (remote-control fobs like a car alarm; pendant panic-alarm buttons; etc). Additionally, some seem to be USB-enabled which means that they ought to be easier to configure & debug, rather than having to rely on a single-line LCD display on a keypad. But it's the user-friendliness and proximity-tag or key-fob that we need.

What do people think of wireless systems ? The specs seem to suggest that the batteries in the sensors last about 12 months, which I guess is fine. Sensors aren't cheap though (40STG for a door/window magnetic sensor, compared to 3 quid for a normal one for a wired system :-/ )

Considering the Homelink 75 from Cooper/Menvier (good brand in wired alarms) or the Visonic Powermax (I don't know the brand but it seems to get great reviews), or a Europlex system (Irish company but I doubt they sell to the general public)

http://www.diy-alarms.co.uk/catalog/...cPath=21_22_68 *(Homelink 75)*
[broken link removed] *(Visonic Powermax)*
[broken link removed] *Europlex Signet*

Any ideas welcome !

Frank

PS. I'm pretty good with security stuff, so anyone that says "call a professional in" gets nil points [broken link removed] I have a 4-cam CCTV system running from a PC and internet-enabled; have installed a Menvier TS690 wired alarm in my own house, pretty straightforward. What I'm not ofay with is running new cable: just would have no clue about how to do it neatly - s'why I'm thinking "wireless". Plus I believe the Eircom Phonewatch systems are wireless


----------



## Squonk (17 Jan 2007)

Yes, Eircom Phonewatch is wireless. I've had no problems with it, from a "wireless" perspective....no interference, no false alarms etc. I also have WLAN in the house and a wireless TV around-the-house transmission system and they have not interfered with nor being intrefered by the wireless alarm system. I've had it for 1.5 years and have not needed to change the batteries.


----------



## Buddyboy (17 Jan 2007)

I had the same problem when we purchased an older house last year - not wired for an alarm.

After investigating, decided not to go eircom. Too expensive for monitoring.

Bought a Yale system (system no.4?) which is wireless, expandable, and hooks into the phone line. 

I purchased a few more motion and window sensors, and purchased the smoke alarms - (very handy accessory - phones you if the smoke alarm goes off).

You can program the alarm to phone up to 6 people. It also allows you to dial in and arm/disarm/listen in etc. You can also program it to send different messages depending on if it is an alarm or smoke alarm that triggered it.

So far so good. Pretty easy to install, setup and test. No false alarms. Went off once when one of the doors wasn't closed properly. The wind opened it and the alarm phoned me.

It's also very customisable regarding exit/entry delay, if main unit sounds, turning on or off of bell etc.

It also has the panic button and remote controls as extras.


----------



## Squonk (17 Jan 2007)

Buddyboy.....If I were to stop the monitoring service from Eircom, do you know if it's possible to set the system up to call a variety of numbers (including Gardai?) like you just described?


----------



## OhPinchy (17 Jan 2007)

I need to do something similar for my parents (i.e. get an alarm into a house with no prewiring). I think Eircom Phonewatch is overpriced so don’t want to go with it.

When I posted on http://www.thesecurityinstaller.co.uk/community/index.php? I got very negative feedback on wireless alarms and general advice was ‘get a professional’. However, that site is full of pros and have to say it really appears to me to always lean towards protecting the vested interest. Even when I pointed out I just wanted to arm myself with full info of ‘what’ to go for before getting the pros in, they tried fobbing me off saying I should leave it all to the pros which I just don’t agree with. Main problem with wirless alarms seem to be interference causing false alarms, and the size of the components can be off-putting. Personally, I think it should definitely be possible to fit this yourself.

Squonk – I believe Eircom maintain ownership of their components so I don’t think you could go with alternative monitoring arrangements.

Buddyboy – how much did your Yale system come to and what was install and setup like?

A must for my parents’ setup is wireless key fobs and a GSM dialer – this will allow them to get rid of their landline and go with VOIP. A GSM dialer is also not vulnerable to the line being cut. Would be interested to see if anyone has good experience with wireless alarms that can do the above.


----------



## franksm (17 Jan 2007)

Yeah - I have been on that forum myself in the past trying to get a simple question answered (my TS690 alarm was only triggering once, and then not triggering for subsequent activations - all down to one simple configuration item) and was getting fobbed off with "get a pro in". In the end, I sent an email to the Menvier supportdesk and within 5 minutes of a reply, had my alarm set up. And... once I tuned the sensors properly, the thing has never false-alarmed, unlike every other alarm it seems in the newish estate I'm living in !

I have a Menvier SD1+ dialler on my alarm, and it's VERY easy to set up - you just hook it to the +12v, -ve and a trigger wire in the main alarm box, then set up the phone numbers (sending it to the Gardai is a no-no). Works a treat. Some alarms have a speech dialler built-in rather than separate (like te SD1+) but the external ones are all generic enough, and will work with any alarm (one reason why all alarm panels have wired "outputs")

You should look at the Menvier SD2, a great speech-dialler running off a SIM card (pay-as-you-go).

I think I'm going to go for the Homelink 75, unless Europlex can give me a price for their ultracool Signet system (which I have been unsuccessful with finding so far).


----------



## Buddyboy (17 Jan 2007)

Squonk said:


> Buddyboy.....If I were to stop the monitoring service from Eircom, do you know if it's possible to set the system up to call a variety of numbers (including Gardai?) like you just described?


 
The system, on activation, calls your first programmed number.  If this number is not answered, it calls the next, and so on.
If you answer the call, you key in what you want the alarm to do. 
1. to listen-in - you can talk and listen (And shout "GET OUT OF MY HOUSE YOU BURGLER YOU!"
0. to pass the call on (to the next number)
9. to stop the alarm. It will not ring any more numbers. The alarm will be still active and trigger again if another sensor is tripped.

It contains about 9 credit sized cards that you give to the people whose numbers you have programmed in.

It states in the instructions that you should not have it programmed to automatically call the gardai, fire dept. etc. And I would think that they would take a dim view of it as well.

My numbers are
My mobile, my wifes mobile, my sister-in-law who lives nearby, my parents, my wifes parents.
None of us live too far away from the house, so it suits me.  In other circumstances, e.g. old people living remotely, monitoring may be better - your choice.


----------



## Cashstrapped (17 Jan 2007)

Buddyboy, maybe I'm mis-understanding you but are you saying that I can  choose not to have my Eircom Phonewatch Alarm monitored but can still use it as an alarm system?

Apologies if that sounds like a stupid question but have just been put on short-time work and Monitoring fee due to Eircom next month and not a priority for me but still need an alarm on the house.  Thanks


----------



## Buddyboy (17 Jan 2007)

OhPinchy said:


> Buddyboy – how much did your Yale system come to and what was install and setup like?
> 
> A must for my parents’ setup is wireless key fobs and a GSM dialer – this will allow them to get rid of their landline and go with VOIP. A GSM dialer is also not vulnerable to the line being cut. Would be interested to see if anyone has good experience with wireless alarms that can do the above.


 
The yale system cost about €399 for the original system, plus €50 each for the two smoke alarms. each accessory, e.g. panic button is about €40-50. Plus two further sensors, so about €500 in total.  I have since (typical!) seen them cheaper in Argos.  It is the one with the bell box and dummy bell box, and is the only Yale model that phones out.

By the way, it has to be connected to a land line, so GSM is out. Don't know if it would do voip.  I know there are other makes/models that you can put a sim card into, saw them on the net, I think it was in the UK.

In essence it is an alarm connected to a modem/answering machine. Nothing fancy.  If the phone line is cut then I'd load the shotgun  

Installation was easy if you are handy. They provide self adhesive 3M strips or you can drill and screw the sensors.  I'd advise drilling and screwing as one of the southfacing ones on a patio door melted the glue in the sun. Each of the sensors has an anti-tamper device. Of couse it happened when I was away for the weekend - but my brother in law got the call and checked the house out.

The manual gives a very handy step by step test walkthrough. You can set the system to acknowledge each sensor when it is activated. And each sensor can be in test mode, where it lights when activated. Very handy for patio doors etc. where you need to know that the sensor has tripped if the (locked) door is tried. When not in test mode the light does not light, so as to save batteries.

When installing, take a lot of time planning, as you should work out where you need contact sensors, e.g. windows, and heat/movement sensors, rooms (not facing the fireplace!). You can also set the sensors to be either burgler, off if home armed (i.e. if you set the alarm when you are in the house, they are inactive - upstairs hallways etc.), or always on, e.g. doors/windows that should never be opened - the alarm will sound even if it is not active.

All in all, I was impressed with the system. It is very tailorable, expandable, and has given us no trouble.

The batteries should last about a year - says the manual.

I would also suggest that any alarm system is viewed as part of an overall security package, especially with older people living remotely, e.g. security lights, deadbolts on doors, secure windows, maybe a lockable room with a phone etc. Whatever it takes to make them feel safe, but without going overboard. (I remember reading on the wishlist about panic rooms and tunnels  


And we also have a very big dog!


----------



## Buddyboy (17 Jan 2007)

Cashstrapped said:


> Buddyboy, maybe I'm mis-understanding you but are you saying that I can choose not to have my Eircom Phonewatch Alarm monitored but can still use it as an alarm system?
> 
> Apologies if that sounds like a stupid question


 
Not stupid at all.  I didn't explain myself fully.  I was going to go with Eircom, and had paid their €200 deposit, but was quoted about €1k for the wireless system and initial (can't remember how long) monitoring.  

I decided not to go ahead, cancelled the booking and bought the Yale instead.

I don't know the answer to your first question. Is an eircom alarm just a normal alarm that phones eircom? Do you own if you have paid for it, and pay a fee for monitoring it? Maybe someone with an eircom alarm can answer.


----------



## Cashstrapped (17 Jan 2007)

Thanks Buddyboy, it is an Eircom Phonewatch Alarm System, paid circa €800 for the system and a monitoring/ yearly invoice of €250.  I have read through the contract but can't see anywhere in it that deals with the option to terminate the monitoring so maybe it is not possible, if anyone can confirm that this is possible I'd appreciate it, if not I will have to ring them to find out but I'm sure they will tell me there is no opt out clause.


----------



## OhPinchy (17 Jan 2007)

Thanks frank - my parents want to do away with their landline expense so I don't want to go with a dialler that needs a landline. By the way, there is an adapter that would make it possible for a landline dialler to work over VOIP. I'll be looking for a generic GSM dialler that can be wired into the alarm panel I go for. Would be interested to see what prices you come across and how you get on with the alarm.

Buddyboy - thanks, will look into that Yale option, though of course it was laughed down on thesecurityinstaller, so much so that it does make me wonder if there's no smoke without fire.


----------



## Buddyboy (18 Jan 2007)

OhPinchy said:


> Buddyboy - thanks, will look into that Yale option, though of course it was laughed down on thesecurityinstaller, so much so that it does make me wonder if there's no smoke without fire.


 
I have no doubt that it was.
I haven't seen the forum, but I would guess that it is mainly populated by people (generally male) who get anal about alarms (I'm not criticising - I have my pet anal subjects as well). To them, anything that is a "consumer product" that works out of the box with minimum setup and "guts" configurability would be regarded as either a toy or not a "real" alarm.

If someone wants to spend their time learning about alarms to the n-th degree, and setting it up so that it it registers a sparrrow fart, then good luck to them (Again - I have my own pet subjects that I do that with, alarms isn't one of them). Whereas if you want something that works out of the box, can be installed and configured with relative ease, and works as an alarm, i.e. the bell goes off when the sensors are triggered, and it phones you to let you know, then the Yale accomplishes that.

All I say is that it was relatively inexpensive, easy to install and configure, and so far does exactly what it says it would. It can't have items added to it other than what is available from Yale, e.g. panic buttons, smoke alarms, remove arm/disarm and extra sensors. But then, I don't need anything else.  YMMV

And for the record, I have no affiliation to Yale, didn't even play one on telly


----------



## jnealon (18 Jan 2007)

franksm said:


> Yeah - I have been on that forum myself in the past trying to get a simple question answered (my TS690 alarm was only triggering once, and then not triggering for subsequent activations - all down to one simple configuration item) and was getting fobbed off with "get a pro in". In the end, I sent an email to the Menvier supportdesk and within 5 minutes of a reply, had my alarm set up. And... once I tuned the sensors properly, the thing has never false-alarmed, unlike every other alarm it seems in the newish estate I'm living in !
> 
> I have a Menvier SD1+ dialler on my alarm, and it's VERY easy to set up - you just hook it to the +12v, -ve and a trigger wire in the main alarm box, then set up the phone numbers (sending it to the Gardai is a no-no). Works a treat. Some alarms have a speech dialler built-in rather than separate (like te SD1+) but the external ones are all generic enough, and will work with any alarm (one reason why all alarm panels have wired "outputs")
> 
> ...



Europlex as a manufacturer will not give prices to the end user. You will need to find a distributor that stocks it.


----------



## franksm (18 Jan 2007)

jnealon said:


> Europlex as a manufacturer will not give prices to the end user. You will need to find a distributor that stocks it.


 
Am waiting on Newbain (Europlex distie) in the UK, but no news so far.


----------



## jnealon (18 Jan 2007)

No need to go to UK. Where are you based.
IGT in Lucan, Gardiners, Phelan and Reliable all stock it. The last two are Northside


----------



## franksm (18 Jan 2007)

Thanks jnealon - Lucan is handy enough for me, so I'll give IGT and the others a ring anyway. Will also try Greenhills in Belfast, that's where I usually buy stuff.

The more I read about the Europlex kit, the more I like it. I hope it can match the Homelink gear for price, now.


----------



## jnealon (18 Jan 2007)

franksm said:


> Thanks jnealon - Lucan is handy enough for me, so I'll give IGT and the others a ring anyway. Will also try Greenhills in Belfast, that's where I usually buy stuff.
> 
> The more I read about the Europlex kit, the more I like it. I hope it can match the Homelink gear for price, now.



If it is the same Greenhills (Rainbow) as Dublin I don't think they will do them. They haven't stocked Europlex in a few years. IGT is your best bet


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jan 2007)

You can get the visionic from this site either [broken link removed]? and it looks like a 15% discount applies at the moment too. On a side note, this alarm is x10 compatible, so you can get it to operate your lights/heating etc too.

No affiliation, just used (and recomended) the site lots.

Wexfordman


----------



## OhPinchy (20 Jan 2007)

Interesting point wexfodman. From a quick look at the brochure it seems the europlex signet can also control X10 devices - would be very interested to see the price of it.

Am I right in assuming that when installing a DIY alarm it's not qualified for a home insurance discount (not that you get much of a discount anyways)?


----------



## antimonarch (20 Jan 2007)

You would be amazed how easy it is for electricians to fish in cables into an old house. This is why I recommend a hard wired system if possible at all times. No Maintenance and 10 times more reliable.


----------



## franksm (21 Jan 2007)

Hi folks

Nothing much to add to this yet, but thought I had better jump in and correct a mistake I made earlier - the Menvier SD2 dialler is not a GSM device, it still needs a fixed, landline. The fact that it can send text-messages to mobile phones is what threw me.

'tis a pity it isn't GSM-enabled, as it's otherwise a fine piece of kit.

Still on the search for a GSM dialler now. As for the alarm installation, I'm getting prices on having the cables run for me - am not specifying PIRs, but will just go for perimiter protection (shock and magnetic sensors on all external doors and windows, two keypads, one Texecom Oddyssy bellbox, and maybe a couple of external floodlamps relayed off the alarm panel.

Am guessing the cost of running cable & fitting a wired system will come in at the same price as a wireless system in which case I'll go wired (one of the new Menvier M660 panels or else their old TS590/690s that I'm already familiar with).


----------

